# CADMIO ADDIO “MAI PIÙ NEI QUADRI”



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2014)

Laura Montanari per "La Repubblica"




View attachment 9277

Certi colori se ne sono andati dalle tele, ossidati dalla polvere e dal tempo, altri abbiamo scoperto che erano velenosi e li abbiamo cancellati dalla geografia artistica smettendo di produrli. Uno, il cadmio, è a un passo dall’addio. Su quel giallo intenso, resistente, quasi sfrontato, usato da Van Gogh nei “Fiori in un vaso blu” o da Munch nel celebre “Urlo” e da una schiera di maestri che vanno da Matisse a Pollock, da Mondrian a Newman a tanti altri, sta per abbattersi un divieto che è al vaglio dell’Echa, l’Agenzia europea che si occupa della chimica. A dicembre potrebbe decidere per la messa al bando di questo metallo dalle vernici e dai barattoli di colore.



La richiesta parte da una segnalazione del governo svedese, preoccupato da un punto di vista ambientale: i residui di cadmio utilizzato anche nei pigmenti della pittura rischiano di finire nei fanghi di depurazione e quindi come fertilizzante nell’agricoltura. La cosa ha subito sollevato le reazioni dei produttori di pitture che sottolineano come siano gli usi industriali e non quelli artistici a creare un possibile inquinamento.






Sul taccuino dell’Unione europea questo metallo è da anni nel mirino, ma dalla selva dei divieti, finora si era salvato l’universo artistico proprio in considerazione delle microquantità impiegate. Del resto l’industria offre già innumerevoli alternative al giallo cadmio, anche se magari peccano di intensità e servono un paio di pennellate in più per arrivare alla tonalità originale come spiega Costanza Miliani, ricercatrice del Cnr.



«Oggi ci sono molti più colori a disposizione rispetto al passato — sostiene Gianluigi Colalucci, decano dei restauratori, uno degli esperti intervenuti sulla Cappella Sistina — le possibilità non mancano. Del resto nel corso della storia il mondo dell’arte ha imparato a fare a meno di alcuni colori, basti pensare alle lacche o alla terra d’ombra o a certe terre di Siena usate nel Rinascimento e provenienti da una precisa area geografica e da cave che si sono esaurite».



Cambiano le tecniche e, i dosaggi della chimica arrivano in soccorso per simulare lucentezze, trasparenze, intensità. «A volte i colori scompaiono dalle tele per una questione di costi: il lapislazzulo per esempio ha prezzi tali da sconsigliarne l’uso sostituendo il blu oltremare con prodotti industriali» dice Anna Maria Marcone, restauratrice dell’Iscr, l’Istituto superiore per la conservazione e il restauro di Roma.


View attachment 9278



«Oggi poi sono pochi gli artisti che conoscono le tecniche di produzione dei colori naturali, usano spesso prodotti senza pensare alla compatibilità con la tela o con la carta e alla loro durata » aggiunge. Per questioni di tossicità sono stati archiviati, senza particolari terremoti creativi, i vecchi colori a base di arsenico come l’orpimento (un giallo impiegato fin dall’epoca romana), quelli a base di piombo come la biacca:



«Un bianco — spiega Giancarlo Sidoti dello stesso Iscr — prodotto con le lastre di piombo lasciate nei vapori di acido acetico e sigillato. Non si produce più l’arancione-litargirio, il giallo massicot, non si trova il cinabro, il rosso realgar che usavano anche nell’antico Egitto».



Questi colori che se ne vanno, sostituiti dai pigmenti dell’industria creeranno un ostacolo a chi dovrà occuparsi del restauro? Rischiamo di non poter avere più qualcosa di simile all’originario? «Per niente — assicura Cecilia Frosinini storica dell’arte dell’Opificio delle Pietre Dure, studiosa di Leonardo (ha fatto parte della commissione che si è occupata del restauro di “Sant’Anna, la Vergine e il Bambino” al Louvre) — noi non sostituiamo i nostri colori a quelli antichi degli artisti, è una questione di etica e di rispetto. Non mettiamo un olio su un olio perché chi viene dopo di noi deve avere la possibilità di distinguere chiaramente il nostro intervento rispetto all’opera originale».


View attachment 9279



2.“MA CON I COLORI INDUSTRIALI PERDEREMO LA LUMINOSITÀ”

Carlo Alberto Bucci per "La Repubblica"



Il cadmio serve anche a fare l’arancione e il rosso. Ma soprattutto il giallo. È il colore prediletto dal pittore Gianni Dessì che sta per sbarcare a Pechino con il giallissimo Tu x tu.



Perché il giallo cadmio?

«Come tutti gli altri colori “antichi”, presenta caratteristiche di luminosità che con i colori industriali non è possibile ottenere. È un problema di luce, di brillantezza, di sonorità».



Sembra di ascoltare la teoria dei colori di Goethe.


van gogh 

«O Kandinsky, che nei primi anni Dieci scrisse “Suono giallo”, alla messa in scena del quale sto lavorando per il Teatro comunale di Bologna, musica di Alessandro Solbiati e regia di Franco Ripa di Meana».



Però i colori sono fatti di terre, di materia, roba da antichi alchimisti.

«Di chimica, e alchimia, non so nulla. Però conosco la qualità di quei cosiddetti “colori buoni”, davanti ai quali i giovani pittori “sbavano” e si svenano per comprarli. Sono carissimi perché hanno una luminosità assoluta, grande finezza, persistenza alla luce».




OPERA Gianni Dessi? 

Perché lei ha scelto il giallo?

«Adoro la sua instabilità sulla superficie. È questa sua “impertinenza” al piano che mi conduce verso le strade della creazione».



E ora che il cadmio glielo aboliscono?

«Il percorso si fa più stretto, tortuoso, incerto, ma anche affascinante. Anche se nel mio giallo il cadmio fa la parte del leone, insomma, troverò un’altra strada per arrivare a quella luce».


----------

